# Live update



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Bite is on at Henderson Beach 3 Pompano one Blue Fish one hard head in the first hour


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

pics, pics, pics. I want to see this H3 pompano you speak of. Sounds fancy.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

4th one


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Voice to text error sorry


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice nice, I wish I wasn't stuck at work. hows the surf out there? looks pretty calm in the bay from my office window.


----------



## BritteninDestin (Mar 29, 2016)

Dang I add things to do this morning, hard heads? As in jig weights?


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

2 to 3 foot surf overcast , perfect for pomp limit.....5th


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

One hardhead first thing


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

BritteninDestin said:


> Dang I add things to do this morning, hard heads? As in jig weights?


As in catfish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Come on #6 !


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good lord you are putting a hurting on them. Whats the average size??


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing great


----------



## JT86907 (May 29, 2015)

Nice ones!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

No limit, thunder storm rolled in ,first hook up was a double but lines were tangled and I lost one at the surf line, would have been the limit fish. probably going back before dark to get that limit, its been to long. Shrimp and fish bites were the ticket, been having best luck with the white clam flavored chunks and the Mustad double yellow float rigs (
hooks replaced with #2 circle hooks) Blue fish was caught on mullet cut bait


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip man ! I thought it was going to be a good day for pomps, but I couldn't go because I have a stupid ,stupid job ! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Great job , what was your choice of bait.?


----------



## fowler56 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cool reading about this while I am at work. Definitely makes the day more interesting for those of us who can't fish today.


----------



## BritteninDestin (Mar 29, 2016)

Art I saw you leaving when i got hit with 20min of rain, caught 3. Good day.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a great day. Nice job. 
After last weekend I was thinking there was nothing alive at Henderson anymore.
Cheers.


----------

